# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  نمودار ER

## omid1234567

سلام
یه نمونه از نمودار ER انبار و فروشگاه 
کمکم کنید

----------


## دژاگون

سلام  
نمودارهاي انبار رو براتون گذاشتم

----------


## davood636

میشه به ایمیل منم برستید

----------

